# Two bad welds in a row



## ArtMann

Both I and a friend of mine had the same experience with Timberwolf resaw blades several years ago, so I switched to Woodslicers. Sometime after I switched, word got around that Timberwolf had fixed their manufacturing problem but I guess it has popped up again.


----------



## SenecaWoodArt

I have found the same issue with Timber Wolf. They are no longer on my list. Jim Finn turned me on to SupeCut. They are very easy to work with. Prices are reasonable and I have not had a failure in the six months that I have been using them. My smaller Timber Wolf blades have given me the same issue. I would blame it on the saw or the operator, but the SuperCuts are being used on the same saw by the same operator without the issues. When my last Timber Wolf goes, I won't waste any more money on them.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Bob thanks. Just checked out the SuperCuts page, which bandsaw blade have you tried? They had several different types.


----------



## theoldfart

I had two bad TW resaw blades, both at the weld. Woodcraft took them back and I switched to a WoodSclicer from Highland. So far no problems. Timber Wolf has an un even reputation quality wise so I will steer clear of them. My saw is a PM 14" w/a riser block.


----------



## SenecaWoodArt

> Bob thanks. Just checked out the SuperCuts page, which bandsaw blade have you tried? They had several different types.
> 
> - ColonelTravis


I am using the Gold Premium Carbide Blades. I have bought the 1/2", 3/8" and the 1/4". They have all performed well for me. It pays to order several at a time as they charge a basic $9.75 for shipping unless you spend somewhere around a $100 and then shipping is free.


----------



## ColonelTravis

gotcha, thanks


----------



## MrRon

I use Starrett blades. Their welds are so good you can't see where they were joined. They don't cost much more than TW blades. Their woodworking blades are sold under the name "Woodpecker"


----------



## Grumpymike

Thanks for the heads up on these blades … The one on my saw is ok, but I checked two others (still in the box) and sure enough, they are not straight … Back to the store with them tomorrow.

Just as a side note, I had a blade about a year ago that mushroomed on the back or trailing edge … couldn't get that thing to cut straight, wandered all over the place … As I was installing the new blade I noticed the flair on the back edge … After checking al the bearings and rollers as well as the blade path, nothing was found to be awry. 
I do not remember what brand name the blade was, but that problem has never happened again. All blades just 'ain't' the same.

I do a lot of re-sawing and keep a 3/4" 3TPI in my 14" band saw, and a 1/4" blade in the little band saw for general use.


----------



## fivecodys

I ordered a timber-wolf resaw blade about 4 months ago. It was still i the box when I read your post. I must be one of the lucky ones. I just came in from the shop and I am happy to report that mine seems to be ok.
Thank you for your post and for the options for other brands.


----------



## bobasaurus

My timber wolf resaw blade broke at the weld this evening. Disappointing.


----------

